# New tank build. 93.5 cube-ish tank.



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Went to Miracles yesterday and dropped off my deposit for a new custom tank and stand.
It's going be 36"Lx30"W"20"H = 93.5 gallons. 
Starfire glass on the 3 viewing sides and black glass on the back that's going against the wall.
It will have an internal trapezoid-shaped overflow. 2 drains for herbie style and 1 return. 
I believe the drain lines are 1.25" and the return is 1" which will be split to exit on the 2 sides of the overflow walls. 
Does anyone see a problem with the sizes of the holes/pipes? I'll be using a Jebao DCT6000 as my return pump.
I'm also going to be running a full Zeovit system. I'm probably going to have a system turnover rate around 3-5 times of total water volume.

Here's a sketch that Derek from Miracles provided me with the dimensions. It doesn't have the hole sizes so I will have to verify with him. 
I just want to check with you guys to make sure that I have the correct sizes for the holes before I do.










I'm also thinking about getting the new Coral Box DC skimmers a try. Just trying to decide if I should get the D500 or D700. I haven't decided on a sump design yet so I don't know my total net volume, but I would imagine it to be at least 100g. I don't want to run the risk of over-skimming because that could be detrimental to the Zeovit system.

What do you guys think?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

there is not such piping as 1.25" . it is either 1.5 or 1". Bulk heads are sold based on these sizes, but itself are bigger

you tell him size of the bulkheads and he will know what size holes are required

Check this page for sizes

http://www.mopsdirect.com/advanced_...jh8d41sokla30&search_in_description=1&x=0&y=0

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

sig said:


> there is not such piping as 1.25" . it is either 1.5 or 1". Bulk heads are sold based on these sizes, but itself are bigger
> 
> you tell him size of the bulkheads and he will know what size holes are required
> 
> ...


BTW, I have 1.25" piping at home for my tank so it does exist ... it's just not very common.

Harry


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

It was probably 1.5" for the drains then. and 1" for the return.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

4pokguy said:


> It was probably 1.5" for the drains then. and 1" for the return.


This is what I have works great.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Paul, did you split your return as well? I'm trying to figure out how I can split the return in the overflow to allow for loc-line at the ends. I don't see any 1" loc-line available so what would be the best way to go from a single 1" to two 0.75". keep in mind that this will all be in the overflow section and space is minimal.
Thanks.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Harry Muscle said:


> BTW, I have 1.25" piping at home for my tank so it does exist ... it's just not very common.
> 
> Harry


found it. looks like you are right, but what size bulkhead/fiiting did you use?

http://www.harvel.com/piping-systems/harvel-pvc-pipe/schedule-40-80/dimensions

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

1.5 drains and 1 inch returns is way overkill. You'd be just fine with 1 inch drains and 3/4 return. You can split the 3/4 return with loc-line. If you go with the larger you'll end up using a reducer anyway. At full syphon a 1 inch drain gives you around 1000 GPH give or take depoending on your head height. What pump are you planning to use as a return?


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

fesso clown said:


> 1.5 drains and 1 inch returns is way overkill. You'd be just fine with 1 inch drains and 3/4 return. You can split the 3/4 return with loc-line. If you go with the larger you'll end up using a reducer anyway. At full syphon a 1 inch drain gives you around 1000 GPH give or take depoending on your head height. What pump are you planning to use as a return?


Yeah, I thought it was kind of overkill. I plan on only having about 500gph being pumped back up into the tank from the sump so that should be approximately 5x turnover rate. 
I think I'm going to try a Jebao/Jecod DCT6000 DC return pump.
Stand is 36" tall, with a base that's 3" off the actual floor so my vertical head height is going to be about 50".


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

at 2 feet a full syphon 1 inch pipe will give you 1666 GPH. 
http://www.beananimal.com/articles/hydraulics-for-the-aquarist.aspx
If you went 1.5 you would be running your gate valve almost closed. 
Waste of space and waste of money IMO.

I run 1 Herbie inch drain with split 3/4 return on a 130(ish) gallon tank with no problems


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

For your tank size and flow I do agree that 1" drain and 3/4" return is more then sufficient. 

I would still do a bean Animal, but I'm bias towards it since that's what I got. 

To answer you question, I used a reducer to go from 1" to 3/4" threaded for the loc line. I used a loc line t to split it. Hope this helps.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input Fesso and Paul. 
I will tell Miracles to do 1" drains and 3/4" returns.

Any recommendations for sump design? I don't need a fuge since I'm going with a Zeovit system.
I was thinking of using a 20g Long tank and building a 2 chamber sump out of it.
Or should I have someone build me something larger? (looking at you Paul)


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

A new toy that the mail man delivered.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

So I'm looking into a skimmer for my tank and I have a few skimmers that I'm considering.
-Bubble Magus Curve7
-Coral Box D700
-Vertex Omega 150
From what I've read, all of the skimmers above are very quiet. 

Seems people on this forum, especially Sig, like the Bubble Magus Curve7. The price is very reasonable for a skimmer that's been tried and true.

I'm also considering the Vertex Omega 150 because of build quality. Some say that it's hard to get a consistent level and that a lot of adjustments are required. But, Duckhams seems to really like his Omega 130 and says he's getting good, consistent, dark skimmate. The price is quite a bit more expensive for this skimmer so that's why I'm on the fence with this one.

There's also the Coral Box D700... basically a Jebao product from China. There doesn't seem to be many reviews on it, but the few that did review say that the build quality is quite high. It does have a controllable DC pump so that's a nice bonus and it's just a bit less expensive than the Curve7.

I'm wondering which of these skimmers are able to skim dry. Apparently, skimming dry is best for a Zeovit system as it doesn't pull too much of the Zeovit products out too quickly. 
Can anyone chime in?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I'm a firm believer that 1 drain is not safe. Although 1x1" drain is sufficient for tank turn over. You should be running 2x1" drain for a fail safe. You never no what can happen to your drains and having just one can lead to a future mess. I've learnt the hard way, although it was only carpet at the time. But imagine it was hardwood floors.

You are going custom, so customize you drains. On my custom 120, I run 4 holes in my over flow box, 3 for bean animal and 1 for return all 1" holes.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
If you going to be running Zeovit, the Curve 7 should be fine. There's going to be less for it to do, 
as compared to running a tank without Zeovit.
-


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

deeznutz said:


> I'm a firm believer that 1 drain is not safe. Although 1x1" drain is sufficient for tank turn over. You should be running 2x1" drain for a fail safe. You never no what can happen to your drains and having just one can lead to a future mess. I've learnt the hard way, although it was only carpet at the time. But imagine it was hardwood floors.
> 
> You are going custom, so customize you drains. On my custom 120, I run 4 holes in my over flow box, 3 for bean animal and 1 for return all 1" holes.
> 
> Just my 2 cents


i will have 2 drains. it'll be a herbie setup.



rburns24 said:


> -
> If you going to be running Zeovit, the Curve 7 should be fine. There's going to be less for it to do,
> as compared to running a tank without Zeovit.
> -


just wondering if the curve7 is able to skim dry. any idea?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
It should be able to on a 90. Although, running Zeovit, I don't think you'll get the really nasty stuff, 
unless your tank is super heavily stocked.
-


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Ordered 55lbs of tonga plate and tonga branch rocks from fijireefrock.com last Thursday afternoon. Should be arriving tomorrow.
Here's a vid of the rocks that they're sending me. Might change some stuff around but I'm ok with the overall look.






(didn't get that pukani piece from them since I already have some similar rock that I'll use instead of that piece)


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

quick update on the rocks that I received.



















I'm probably going to break it up and keep the large pieces on the right, and then maybe 2 smaller islands on the left.


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

4pokguy said:


> So I'm looking into a skimmer for my tank and I have a few skimmers that I'm considering.
> -Bubble Magus Curve7
> -Coral Box D700
> -Vertex Omega 150
> ...


Hey 4pok CoralBox does not skim dry from my experience, and the big cup comes with a drain tube with valve for easy draining. You can get lots of info on the other two so I won't add to that. Both Curve and Omega will hum - they are not DC pumps.

This thread shows one in action. I have a barely used one for sale if you decide on D700. I believe it does a nice job. Is it the most efficient skimmer? I don't believe so. At the same time, I don't want to strip everything from a tank. some phosphates and nitrates are needed by symbiotic algae of all the corals.

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2511159


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
The nicest thing about the DC pumps is that you can match the skimmer to the tank. I have an RLSS-6i which
is rated for a 100-150 gallon tank on a 65. I run it at 4, which is only 2/3 power, but it suits my tank fine. I've 
also run an Omega 150 on the tank, and I prefer the RLSS. If I feed more or buy more fish, I can always adjust it up.
-


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I really wanted a skimmer with a DC pump, but I ended up getting a BM Curve7. March from Fragbox gave me a great deal on it. Also got the coral box dosing containers while I was there.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Plumbing questions*

I was thinking of using threaded bulkhead just in case I need to remove any of the stand pipes from the overflow chamber. I was also thinking of having the bulkheads threaded on both sides so the pipes underneath the stand would screw into the bulkheads as well. 
Do you guys suggest against using bulkheads that are threaded on both sides? I'm just a bit concerned about leaks. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

I used double threaded bulkheads, that way I don't have to glue anything.
Be careful when you thread in with teflon tape, too much and too tight with split the bulk head.


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

deeznutz said:


> I used double threaded bulkheads, that way I don't have to glue anything.
> Be careful when you thread in with teflon tape, too much and too tight with split the bulk head.


I can attest to this! It doesn't take much to overtighten with Teflon tape. 
But the majority of my bulkheads are threaded on both sides just incase I wanted to switch stuff out at a later point. Never had a leak (except with one Teflon tape overtightening incident...) 
My reef tank is glued just because it allowed me to place the tank closer to the wall.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
Be sure to use a thicker type of tape.
-


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

*Heater suggestion?*

I'm collecting equipment for my new tank and I have pretty much everything except for the heaters. What would you guys recommend?
I think the total water volume will be around 100g-110g after the rock, sand and sump are put in.
I have a 150W Ebo Jager that I can use, but it's not going to be enough. I'm currently running a 75W Cobalt Neo-therm on my 20g and I absolutely love it, but i would need 3 of them in total to heat 100+ gallons and that would be way too expensive.
What kind of heating solutions are you guys running on your tanks?


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

Maybe I misread but heaters don't work like that. You can't use 3x75W heaters to achieve 225W of heat. 
I use 2x 200W Eheim heaters for my 140 Gallon. The second heater is only for back-up not to help heat. 
1 200W heater will do the job for you but you ought to have a back-up in there should your main heater fail.

I can not stress enough the importance of having a separate temp. controller of some kind. I would get a temp controller before a second heater if money is an object. 

Having a second back up heater is great if the 1st heater fails to heat but it's not as critical as having a safety (temp controller) in place should your heater fail in the on position. 

There are a few temp. controller options, it is a great excuse to get an Apex though.... lol


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

BTW a Temp controller will run you around 50-60 bucks.... I believe it is one of the most important pieces of equipment for a reef tank. 
GTAA Member Blunthead has a Reefkeeper Lite for $110 in the for sale section. If you don't want to splurge for an Apex the ReefKeeper is a great option, I think getting a stand alone temp controller is a bit of a waste, you may as well spend $100 and get the Reefkeeper, that way you can control a few other tasks. JMO


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Thanks for the input Fesso. I found a 200W Cobalt Neo-Therm for a great price on Amazon.com, so I ordered 2 of them.
I have a Aquatronic Controller that I'll be using for temp control, though I may upgrade to an Apex later down the road.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

It's been a long time... but I finally have pics of the tank.

Miracles made a mistake on my stand so they're currently building me a new one.
Sump design should be finalized tomorrow once I get the design drawings from Derek.
I should expect to have the tank in my house in about 2 or 3 weeks.


----------



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

Following along.. i like the dimensions. I always struggled to understand the logic of very tall tanks.... I've seen people get out step ladders and snorkle gear to fiddle with their tank... For me, that would make it uneasy which results in less care


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

So.... after 8 months from the original order date.... I finally had everything delivered.
What they didn't tell me was that they only deliver to the door and not to where I want it which is on the second floor of my 3-storey townhome.
I had a buddy come over last night and we barely managed to move the tank from the garage into the 1st floor. This thing is just too heavy. My arms are a bit sore today just from moving it 30 feet and up 2 steps. I don't know how I'm going to get it up a flight of stairs.

Does anyone know any movers that I can hire that won't damage my tank or my house?


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Furniture moving straps might well be your friend?:

http://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/shoulder-dolly/A-p8270589e

These things are awesome for moving heavier/bulkier items - even up/down stairs.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

So it's been a year since I've placed my order with Miracles and they still haven't fixed the issues that I pointed out. My patience has run out so I've decided to just move on with the build instead. 
I still need find someone to move the tank from the from the ground floor to the 2nd floor of my home. I got a few quotes and the cheapest so far is $150 to have it moved. Might just have to bite the bullet and pay it.

Question for you guys. Should I bother with placing a styrofoam pad between the stand and the tank? How thick would I need it and where can I get it?


----------



## Boreas (Dec 8, 2015)

I hope this question isn't in poor taste... what did miracles quote you for a set up like that?


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

4pokguy said:


> So it's been a year since I've placed my order with Miracles and they still haven't fixed the issues that I pointed out. My patience has run out so I've decided to just move on with the build instead.
> I still need find someone to move the tank from the from the ground floor to the 2nd floor of my home. I got a few quotes and the cheapest so far is $150 to have it moved. Might just have to bite the bullet and pay it.
> 
> Question for you guys. Should I bother with placing a styrofoam pad between the stand and the tank? How thick would I need it and where can I get it?


That's a shame that Miracles has left you hanging on this part of the build 
PITA 
Too many stories like this about that company ...


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Boreas said:


> I hope this question isn't in poor taste... what did miracles quote you for a set up like that?


I'll send you a PM.



Bullet said:


> That's a shame that Miracles has left you hanging on this part of the build
> PITA
> Too many stories like this about that company ...


I heard good reviews about them on this forum from several members, but my experience with them has left me very unsatisfied. Originally, I was told it would take 8 weeks for the tank and stand. It took closer to 8 months. 
I won't go into any more details (unless you guys really want to know). It's a real shame. Derek seems like a nice guy and treated me kindly, but his lack of organization, communication, and attention to details has lead to him losing me as a repeat customer.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

4pokguy said:


> So it's been a year since I've placed my order with Miracles and they still haven't fixed the issues that I pointed out. My patience has run out so I've decided to just move on with the build instead.
> I still need find someone to move the tank from the from the ground floor to the 2nd floor of my home. I got a few quotes and the cheapest so far is $150 to have it moved. Might just have to bite the bullet and pay it.
> 
> Question for you guys. Should I bother with placing a styrofoam pad between the stand and the tank? How thick would I need it and where can I get it?


Always use white styrofoam under the tank, I fix a lot of tanks that cracked because they were not set on styrofoam, I would use the white durofoam from Home Depot. I have bought a lot of tanks off Miracles, it's always sidewalk delivery. My company moves fishtanks, send me a pm so I can find out where you are and what we can do to help you


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

carl said:


> Always use white styrofoam under the tank, I fix a lot of tanks that cracked because they were not set on styrofoam, I would use the white durofoam from Home Depot. I have bought a lot of tanks off Miracles, it's always sidewalk delivery. My company moves fishtanks, send me a pm so I can find out where you are and what we can do to help you


Thanks Carl. I forgot to ask you this in the PM, but which thickness of the foam should I get? is 3/4" enough?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

There's only the one thickness for durofoam it's for under basement floors, it's 3/4 or 1 inch thick, it's stored in the styrofoam section at Home Depot


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

carl said:


> There's only the one thickness for durofoam it's for under basement floors, it's 3/4 or 1 inch thick, it's stored in the styrofoam section at Home Depot


Oh, I was just looking online and there's 3/4", 1" and 1.5" at my local Home Depot.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

Then get the one inch, I have only seen one thickness when I've gone to Home Depot


----------

